

15 years of KDE e.V. - Tsiolkovsky
http://dot.kde.org/2012/11/29/15-years-kde-ev-today

======
w1ntermute
If you have the hardware to handle it, KDE is quite nice these days:
<http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/54/KDE_4.png>

It has come a _long_ way since the disastrous release of KDE 4.0.

~~~
andyking
Are there any nice Linux distributions that are primarily based around KDE
that I might have missed? I use Kubuntu right now, but it always feels a
little like a second-class citizen compared to the mainstream Ubuntu.

Does anyone have any recommendations? The sheer number of distros on
Distrowatch is a little overwhelming.

~~~
emilsedgh
OpenSuse seems like a good one.It uses KDE by default.

~~~
rmk2
This is technically incorrect, since both Gnome and KDE are first-class
citizens (and so is XFCE). You get to choose upon installation, and all three
DEs are in the official main repository.

(This is just a minor correction. By all means, go with openSUSE, KDE support
has been excellent for me over the years.)

------
Charlesmigli
I didn't know much about the KDE e.v. but now I feel like supporting the
community :). Awesome work these guys did. Is there the same kind of
organization for other main open source projects/communities? I highlighted
the sentences I found the most interesting here
<http://tldr.io/tldrs/50b86deeada40f08170009f3>.

~~~
sho_hn
The Python Software Foundation always struck me as a bit similar.

------
truncate
Maybe its just me, but one thing I wish for KDE is better skins/theme-engines
and icons. Oxygen maybe nice, but not _really_ nice. Toolbars looks somehow
ugly, unclean. Elementary OS, Ubuntu, Mate, Gnome overall are doing nice in
skinning. I use QtCurve to get marginally better skin for my eyes.

~~~
sparx
try out caledonia theme， oxygen transparent widgets, nitrux-os icon theme,this
works great for me.

------
sparx
I've been using kubuntu for two years.I can customize most of the stuff with
KDE.It looks great, and fast ,responsive, and it's getting better and better.

